# Books for Sale



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

*Books for Sale*

The following are all hardback, read once and excellent condition
Jade - Forever in my heart official diaries. £5.00 + £2.50 postage
Paul O'Grady At My Mother's Knee £5.00 + £3.00 postage
Dawn French Dear Fatty £5.00 + £3.00 postage
Fern Britton My Story £5.00 + £3.00 postage

If anyone is interested please let me know

Chris

More Infomation


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Do you still have these avail


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

I would be interested in Dear Fatty if it's still available.

Jennie


----------

